# Health Stone Anyone?



## mudminer (Apr 9, 2013)

hi all. does or has anyone use or used any of the health stone products? opinions, recommendations one way or the other? ive seen them described as vaporizers but all ive ever seen vids of appears to be straight up combustion. can anyone offer any clarification on this? thanx for any help. peace


----------



## TWS (Apr 9, 2013)

It's like a porous lava rock or kinda like a air stone made to fit in a bowl. Uses flame to product. Be careful on what stone you get. Like a titanium nail there are different grades or better ones for your health.


----------



## mudminer (Apr 9, 2013)

hi tws. thanx fer that. have u ever used one? if so what did u think about it?


----------



## VladFromOG (Apr 9, 2013)

Health stones, like the vaporgenie (pipes with healthstones built in) work great for vaping herb on the go with just a lighter and ordinary pipe (just make sure its a big bowl and theres 1/4" clearance from nthe herb to the health stone on top or it will burn). That said, they taste like hot metal bc of the carbide ceramic they use, and they cost about 40x their actual market value. What stoners know as "Health Stones" and pay upwards of $60 for are what lab technicians will recognize as carbide cermaic filter discs, made for filtering hot gases, that cost about $2 on average.

For something similar that works a lot better get a pyrex/borosilicate fritted disc. Lab Planet has chemglas ones for about $10 for an inch diameter for sale to the general public (registered labs get better rates). Be sure to get the coarse or extra course grade, the finer grades dont have enough airflow. A fritted disc is grains of glass that have been loosely sintered together to make a sugar cube textrued porous disc that can be used like a health stone on top of herb for vaping, with the added benefit of tasting like nothing (instead of hot carbide), plus they are able to be heated with a torch for oil dabs from a regular bowl (which works better than a nail, theres no scorching and less waste, but still not as good as a concentrate bowl/wand setup).

Seriously, skip the healthstone, go for a fritted disc, its 1/6 the cost and much tastier. For more information about fritted discs and other advanced vaping tools, check out the "Apparatus" section of my Vapor Volumes:https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/641222-vapor-volumes-vlad.html


----------



## TWS (Apr 9, 2013)

mudminer said:


> hi tws. thanx fer that. have u ever used one? if so what did u think about it?


 I have. It's nice for dabs cause you don't need a nail,bong,or a map gas torch . Like the last post says they are expensive and the cheap ones can make you sick.


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 9, 2013)

I have hit from a health stone pipe and absolutely hated it the hits were harsh, but that could be the piece itself, regardless I went back to ti quickly.....


----------



## mudminer (Apr 9, 2013)

VladFromOG said:


> Health stones, like the vaporgenie (pipes with healthstones built in) work great for vaping herb on the go with just a lighter and ordinary pipe (just make sure its a big bowl and theres 1/4" clearance from nthe herb to the health stone on top or it will burn). That said, they taste like hot metal bc of the carbide ceramic they use, and they cost about 40x their actual market value. What stoners know as "Health Stones" and pay upwards of $60 for are what lab technicians will recognize as carbide cermaic filter discs, made for filtering hot gases, that cost about $2 on average.For something similar that works a lot better get a pyrex/borosilicate fritted disc. Lab Planet has chemglas ones for about $10 for an inch diameter for sale to the general public (registered labs get better rates). Be sure to get the coarse or extra course grade, the finer grades dont have enough airflow. A fritted disc is grains of glass that have been loosely sintered together to make a sugar cube textrued porous disc that can be used like a health stone on top of herb for vaping, with the added benefit of tasting like nothing (instead of hot carbide), plus they are able to be heated with a torch for oil dabs from a regular bowl (which works better than a nail, theres no scorching and less waste, but still not as good as a concentrate bowl/wand setup).Seriously, skip the healthstone, go for a fritted disc, its 1/6 the cost and much tastier. For more information about fritted discs and other advanced vaping tools, check out the "Apparatus" section of my Vapor Volumes:https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/641222-vapor-volumes-vlad.html


thanx vlad, for all the info. i will surely check out the link u posted.


----------



## mudminer (Apr 9, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> I have hit from a health stone pipe and absolutely hated it the hits were harsh, but that could be the piece itself, regardless I went back to ti quickly.....


thanx smokajoe. you guys all seem to be saying the same thing. i was close to buying one. i was justifying the cost with health benefits. now i will be checking other options.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Apr 10, 2013)

The problem with oil is it's messy as fuk, runs all over the place when you put a little heat to it, and adhears to anything it touches. The health stone should work good for vaping oil though.

But for best high and easiest on your lungs, to say nothing of being conservative. I make soldified hash oil, which is simply taking your oil product. And just dipping it lightly into some sift hash, tapping a small bit of the sift into the oil. And whala, it's suddenly more of a solid at room temperature. Much easier to work with, and any change in the oil other then it being a bit more solid is negligible from what I can tell.

I then like to ignite the oil and or other hash products with this.

[video=youtube;qz4p_A4vAI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz4p_A4vAI4[/video]

It's a slightly modfied heat manipulating device. Which can be used for forming, soldering, or a number of different uses, with varying attatchments.

And it works best of anything I have tried


----------



## mudminer (Apr 10, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> The problem with oil is it's messy as fuk, runs all over the place when you put a little heat to it, and adhears to anything it touches. The health stone should work good for vaping oil though.But for best high and easiest on your lungs, to say nothing of being conservative. I make soldified hash oil, which is simply taking your oil product. And just dipping it lightly into some sift hash, tapping a small bit of the sift into the oil. And whala, it's suddenly more of a solid at room temperature. Much easier to work with, and any change in the oil other then it being a bit more solid is negligible from what I can tell.I then like to ignite the oil and or other hash products with this.[video=youtube;qz4p_A4vAI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz4p_A4vAI4[/video]It's a slightly modfied heat manipulating device. Which can be used for forming, soldering, or a number of different uses, with varying attatchments.And it works best of anything I have tried


i generally like more stable oil products like wax n budder. the oil n kiff sounds like a good as well as tasty idea though.


----------



## bassplayer8 (Aug 19, 2013)

VladFromOG said:


> For something similar that works a lot better get a pyrex/borosilicate fritted disc. Lab Planet has chemglas ones for about $10 for an inch diameter for sale to the general public (registered labs get better rates). Be sure to get the coarse or extra course grade, the finer grades dont have enough airflow. l


Would it be possible for you to post a link to the correct Chemglas fritted discs? I've searched around the LabPlanet site, it's huge with tons of different items, lots of choices.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 20, 2013)

bassplayer8 said:


> Would it be possible for you to post a link to the correct Chemglas fritted discs? I've searched around the LabPlanet site, it's huge with tons of different items, lots of choices.


God ain't that the truth.. haha


----------

